# im gonna get fit AGAIN!



## glam8babe (Feb 22, 2008)

So in 2006 i lost 3 stone (about 35lbs) by eating healthy and working out to workout dvds. 
I just wanted to look fit and healthy, fit into nicer clothes and also look good for prom.  I lost all the weight in about 4 month (maybe less) and everyone was so shocked all the time asking me how i did it.  The Paul McKenna book helped me alot though, i listened to his CD nearly every night on my ipod and i just started eating slower, eating less, stopping when i was full... i still ate junk food now and again but i gave up chocolate and stuff like that.  (i had a treat day once a week)

Anyways, so in 2007, i started to put a stone on (14 lbs) and especially over xmas time. 

So now that its 2008, i wanna lose the stone i put on over last year, along with another stone or so.  I wanna fit into size 6 jeans (US 2)  i dont wanna be a size 0... but i think 6 looks nice.  Im currently size 10 (US 6) in jeans, and i used to be a size 8 (US 4).

So starting from Monday, im gonna stop eating junk.. ive already talked to my mother about it and told her not to get pizzas and chocolate n all that shit no more which is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ive got 3 workout dvds now, The girls next door, Natalie Cassidy before and after workout and the pump it up dance workout.  

I havent been to the gym for MONTHS! but im gonna go back again with my bf, roughly bout 4 times a week for 2 hours a session, using treadmill, cross trainer, bike, rower and weights.  I got a cross trainer for xmas but im gonna return it, get the money and keep the money for going to the gym.

Im gonna eat more salads, veg... anything healthy really and have a treat at the end of the week like a bar of chocolate or something.

I would really appreciate it if you guys could motivate me to stick to this because usually when im having a bad day i end up eating junk and then feeling fat after and get all angry.  
It doesnt help when my bf is soo skinny, eats anything, eats like a pig.. and still doesnt put a single pound on... ive spoke to him about me losing weight and he knows how obsessed i am with trying to be healthy but it doesnt help when his parents buy pizzas, chocolate, cakes, biscuits, ice cream every time i stay over and theres hardly healthy food apart from soup n stuff but whenever hes like "r u gonna have some soup" im like "noo i want pizza" and i feel bad afterwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it pisses me right off!!!!

The last time i weighed myself i was about 132lbs or something?  im not gonna weigh myself that much apart from once a week just to see how im doing... i wanna be about 112lbs (im about 5'2 - 5'3" so i dont think thats an unhealthy weight for my height)

Ill post updates once in a while just to show my progress and what ive done during the week

wish me luck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!!


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Luck!!! I'm sure you'll do just fine!


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 22, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 22, 2008)

Good luck to you!  You can do it!  I'd suggest taking your own food over to your boyfriends that way it will make it easier to stick to your goal.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 22, 2008)

I had a similar issue, and I'm also trying to get back on track! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got too skinny last time though, now I want to aim for toning more. Good luck you're gonna do great!


----------



## alehoney (Feb 22, 2008)

I wish you luck! I think you are going to do very well since you are so determined. I also think you have set very reasonable goals (weight to height). Remember that you need to also eat protein (lean stuff, chicken breast, egg whites..) that way you will lose weight and be able to tone up. Losing weight is hard but i think you are off yo a good start


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2008)

Good luck!
I am planning on shedding some weight too. I have gained so much after being so stick skinny. I am now 150 lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cries* I am 5'8 but its still showing in areas where I don't need it. Im just gonna eat right and do a lot of Cardio.


----------



## juicygirl (Feb 24, 2008)

i know what you mean about eating tons of junk food and then getting all mad at yourself. its a constant battle for me. i think ill join you on your quest to lose weight!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 24, 2008)

You can do it.  I can see a difference in the way my pants fit just by cutting out sugar.  Just add more activity  with cutting out the sweets and you will start seeing results.


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2008)

good luck hon, you can do it!

xoxo


----------



## frocher (Feb 24, 2008)

Good luck, you did it once, you can do it again.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for all the comments guys
i had a long talk about this with my boyfriend last night, then today he made me a salad lol i didnt even ask him too! but i felt so much better.. im gonna do one of my workout dvds tonight and tomorrow im at college so we are gonna walk instead of gettin the bus


----------



## girlstar (Feb 24, 2008)

You lost 35 pounds in 3 months? You've given me hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to lose 40 pounds by June.. and I am having so much trouble doing it! It's so hard, isn't it? Hopefully we can both do it.. good luck!!


----------



## Shell (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey sweetie....Just wanted to wish you well...and tell you that the girls next door vid is my FAV...its The only one I have ever stuck too!..you mentioned afew more vids ..are they just as fun ..coz i cant hold interest in anything to long or humdrum...

shell xx


----------



## Patricia (Feb 24, 2008)

good luck!!! i'm starting gym next month too


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 25, 2008)

Good luck to you sweetheart!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_You lost 35 pounds in 3 months? You've given me hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to lose 40 pounds by June.. and I am having so much trouble doing it! It's so hard, isn't it? Hopefully we can both do it.. good luck!!_

 
if you have willpower, you will lose the 40 pounds by june with no problem! x good luck


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shell* 

 
_Hey sweetie....Just wanted to wish you well...and tell you that the girls next door vid is my FAV...its The only one I have ever stuck too!..you mentioned afew more vids ..are they just as fun ..coz i cant hold interest in anything to long or humdrum...

shell xx_

 
i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also bought "natalie cassidy before & after workout" its on my blog.. check it out to see the front cover.
If you arent in the uk though, maybe you could get it off amazon?
its reeeeeeeally good, the first time i did it i was sweating half way through the WARMUP lol, its hard at first but once you get into it after about 10 minutes you just keep up with the pace more easily x

another one, pump it up is amazing too, its how i lost the 30+ pounds by doing that about 2-3 times per week and doing just the warm up and bums n tums section on the other days... along with eating healthier


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 25, 2008)

Good luck hun! I am the same height as you and similarly want to get back on track with fitness (I weigh around 115-120) Im in it with you :-D


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 26, 2008)

im quite proud of myself today!
For breakfast i had Special K cereal the one with the berries... with semi skimmed milk.. then for lunch i had 3 slices of toast with low fat butter (should of only had 2 but i wanted to fill myself up)
then for dinner i had a Sunday dinner... with lots of veg, 2 sausages (usually ill have like 4) and i only hate half of the mash, then i ate 2 yorkshire pudding (usually i have 3 or 4) and i didnt even eat the full thing!!!

then ive just had a bowl of grapes and its the last thing im having today.

Ive also had a few glasses or orange juice and a few glasses of ice cold water throughout today.

Tonight im gonna do my natalie cassidy workout dvd, i did it last night but it was soo hard to get through it (it was my second attempt) and i was really sweating! and today my legs and arms are in pain lol but it just means that i worked them well... so im gonna try my hardest to do the full dvd tonight


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 27, 2008)

today i was being good until tonight:

Breakfast: 2 slices of toast with low fat butter (im cutting down to 2 now... like yesterday i had 3, but i want to give up bread all together apart from when i go to subway... because when i lost the 30+lbs before i gave up bread i think it helped)

Lunch: Chicken soup (usually ill have a slice of bread to dip in but today i didnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Dinner: Noodles and stir fry (didnt eat all of it i was too stuffed!)

then heres the bad part...

2 packets of quavers (they are only 87 cals per bag which isnt bad, i should of only had 1 packet)

then... a had a hot chocolate (only 40 calories which is why i drink them often to stop my sugar cravings) but i found some breakaway chocolate bars in the drawer so i got 2!! they are only 99cals each, but still i should of either got 1 or NONE!!

but tonight im gonna do my dvd again

last night i tried to do the full thing, i was still in pain from the night before lol, my arms proper kill!!!! you are moving your arms about like every second throughout the whole dvd so hopefully my flabby arms will tone up again!
I Was totally sweating like MAD but i had a lil rest, drank water then joined back in instead of giving up.  It was sooo hard, i think it will take me at least another 2 weeks to be able to do the full thing from start to finish none stop.
But it was better than my previous times doing it... it seems like im slowly getting used to the movements and the fast pace of it so im catching up more.

But yeh im glad my arms are killing because it shows ive worked them hard lol.. my butt is too SERIOUSLY... you do at least 100 lunges in that dvd its incredible, i could only do half of what they were doing but at least i didnt give up...

So tomorrow my boyfriend is gonna pop round the gym to get us a timetable and ask if we need to pay again (because we paid for a years membership each last summer but we havent been since october)
And we are gonna aim to go at least twice a week.  I was thinking go 3 times, but if im doing this workout dvd too i dont wanna damage my body with all the working out, but on the days i do go to the gym im not gna do my dvd im gonna do the Playboy workout (girls next door) which isnt as hard, but still hard enough.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey sweetie hope you are doing well with the plan, you look great anyway, i bought new bikinis today for my hols in 7 weeks eek!!! so figured can lose a stone before then xxx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiya, I hope your doing well with your plan ! I to have to lose weight, I used to be at the gym around 4 days a week but I have not been in about 6 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I want to lose around 1.5-2 stone, Iam currently 10 stone and 5 ft 7 and my bmi is about 22 which states that Iam normal weight but I do not feel it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I eat salad everyday do not eat meat except from bacon and some chicken I just tend to snack in between meals. Today I started taking vitamin B supplements which says it will boost your metabolism and stop your sweet cravings, I will see how that goes. Good luck on your diet I hope you keep is informed on how your doing as it will motivate me and Iam sure others as well.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_ Today I started taking vitamin B supplements which says it will boost your metabolism and stop your sweet cravings, I will see how that goes._

 
Care to elaborate??? Interesting.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 26, 2008)

i havent been doing so well but since monday i have been on the Weight Watchers diet.. i actually love it because its similar to the diet plan how i lost weight before exept its points.  I cant get to the gym no more because im usually busy, my bf usually comes with me but hes got a new job now so hes working alot... the only time i COULD go is on a night but i HATE it because its always so busy and i feel like shit lol so im just gonna keep doing my DVD's and walking everywhere instead of using the bus.

its also helping that some slut said i looked pregnant (my ex best friend is now her friend .. and she commented my best friends pics on her myspace and said shit about me) so when my best friend told me... i thought RIGHT THATS IT... i mean i didnt look pregnant at all haha she just does it to wind me up because she doesnt have anything better to say (shes a skank, has no fashion sence, has big bushy eyebrows, wears cheap tacky shoes and is just a slut ERGH!!) but yeh when i heard what she said i just laughed but it made me think twice about what i ate that day.. so if that bitch wants to say anything else she can go ahead, at the end of the day its only gonna help motivate me haha


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Care to elaborate??? Interesting._

 
You can get them in your local holland and barrets, you take two after a meal and they are supposed to stop sweet cravings. I done this yesterday and I must say Iam impressed only after one day. On wikipedia it says vitamin B helps increase metabolism, maintains healthy skin and muscle tone and it enhances immune and nervous system function. The only downside it that it turns your urine bright yellow (sorry to be disgusting here lol). I will keep taking them and I will report back.

Glam8babe Iam also going to start the points diet today, how are you getting on? Do you find you are not eating or are you quite satisfied? Thanks !!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_You can get them in your local holland and barrets, you take two after a meal and they are supposed to stop sweet cravings. I done this yesterday and I must say Iam impressed only after one day. On wikipedia it says vitamin B helps increase metabolism, maintains healthy skin and muscle tone and it enhances immune and nervous system function. The only downside it that it turns your urine bright yellow (sorry to be disgusting here lol). I will keep taking them and I will report back.

Glam8babe Iam also going to start the points diet today, how are you getting on? Do you find you are not eating or are you quite satisfied? Thanks !!_

 

they sound quite like the hoodia tablets, the hollywood craze lol.. ive heard ALOT of great things about them so im gonna get some when ive got £40 (they also sell these in holland and barratt)

and ive been pretty good really, havent had chocolate much apart from one easter egg (i couldnt even eat the full thing!) ive been eating less naturally too but i still want those pills... i found out about them from this girl in australia from her diet blog Celebrity Diets » Blog Archive » » Melissa Tests It! (if you scroll down you can see her before and after pics) she took 2 types of hoodia


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 26, 2008)

The hoodia tablets sound quite good, I might take a trip into holland and barret, but £40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that could get me 4 eyeshadows from mac haha.


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 27, 2008)

Good luck!!!

My boyfriend and I were wondering how much a stone is in lbs because they have been showing a lot of British shows on TLC.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 27, 2008)

theres 14lbs in a stone miss_supra


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 27, 2008)

i was interested in the hoodia tablets because i watched a prog on them and they sounded the real deal.But supposedly its such an expensive ingrediant most hoodia tablets have hardly any of the hoodia in them, and there are loads of fakes around. Pharmaceutical company pfizer is trying to develop a hoodia tablet so if the other ones were genuine i don't know why they would do it. You need to be careful taking vitamin b supplements too, b vitamins should be in your diet anyway, excess vitamin B can cause toxixcity and have side effects like heart palpitations ,insomnia, yellow urine etc, we give b vitamins to alcoholics in my work because they are deficient because they don't eat, the average person does not need to take them  xxxx


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 28, 2008)

aww yeh i know about all these fake hoodia.. people sell them on ebay for like £2 and say they got them improted from africa lol, was it supersize vs superskinny the programme you seen them on? they used the ones from holland and barrat.  I really fancy getting the ones that girl used (i posted the link a few posts above) she usd the pills combined with liquid and she looks fantastic!!! but its the cost which puts me off


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 29, 2008)

https://www.securebiller.com/hoodiab...aid=175531&d=2 6 bottles of hoodia for £60!! but i think p&p is about £20.. still not bad though, better thna paying £40 for 1 bottle in holland and barratt.
these are also the same ones the girl used in the link i posted a few posts back


----------



## simplykat (Apr 6, 2008)

good luck hon! you surely can do it without the pills!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 7, 2008)

eating healthy is awsome for many reasons. I have to start again myself. I do have a scale (problem w/ #'s)
I have learned no to go by the scale but go by how my clothes fit.
Maybe have you're b/f take pics of you from all angles the 1st of every month & see your progress. 
I also get colonics done, which jump starts any program. I feel much better after I get them done.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

ive done pretty well this week (apart from a couple of things lol)
well last monday i came home from my bfs.. didnt eat much, had dinner then one of them jelly pots which has less than 10 cals per pot!
then i did my workout dvd

tuesday... ate breakfast (special k cereal) i havent had breakfast in AGES because i used to get up soo late like afternoon time but now im gettng up about 9am sometimes earlier... also worked out this day and ate less but still kept my metabolism up by eating stuff often

wednesday did the same.. walked to and from college (about 30 mins there and back) also worked out but did 100 crunches which i havnt done in a while.. i could really feel it the next day

thursday did the same again... another 100 sit ups along with workout dvd

friday i didnt workout that much but still a lil bit... had a cadburys creme egg (make that 2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol only coz i found them in the draw and i was feelin greedy but nvm

Saturday ate healthy all day until i ate a pizza for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i worked out for about 30 mins after to burn at least some of the cals off

Sunday ate toast for breakfast (i like special k better it makes me feel fuller) then i had chips and chicken for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should have really skipped the chips!! but my mum was going out and shoved them in the oven for me
then i went to my bfs later... he ate a pizza infront of me and i didnt even get jealous lol i was happy about that... then didnt eat anything all day after that

Today got up at 1o clock (my bfs fault) im really gonna get back on track gettn up early again) had scrambled egg on toast with beans... and im going home soon so 'll have dinner and another jelly pot as a snack

really gonna go for it this week with working out... gonna do my natalie cassidy dvd at LEAST twice this week all the way through... also do my playboy workout when i come to my bfs as its quite easy but still hard enough to burn alot of cals


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

i think its also helped that the weathers been really nice (apart from snow yesterday!)
and its making me think of my holidays more wanting to look good for that.. so im pushing myself which im proud about


----------



## edubbinvan (Apr 10, 2008)

dear glam8babe

from what i see you're on the right track!!!! keep it up :] you'll be healthy in no time!! i'm a swimming instructor and a big advocate of fitness. try joining an aquafit class, they're so high energy and use water as a natural resistance to your weight.
something i like to do from getting hungry all the time is stuff a handfull of low in sodium toasted almonds in my mouth then drink a glass of water. keeps me full for quite a while.  I've also noticed that, if you include whole grains and lots of natural fiber into your diet, it keeps you full for longer as your body because your body takes longer to digest food with fiber (cellulose). 

btw breakfast every morning is a really good idea!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks edubbinvan!

ive done quite good again this week (upto now anyway)
i usually do 100 crunches a night and last night i did 200.. i wanna do the britney crunch workout (hmm not what she does now haha but when she had those great abs!!) so im slowly working myself up to doing more before i can do that (its like 600 crunches for that workout)
So ill carry on doing 200 this week and next week maybe take it upto 250 or 300
Ive had one bad day with food.. well it wasnt really all day, i did eat heathy but i also found some chocolate and ate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i worked it off later on which was ok i guess.
Today ive had special k cereal.. and im walking to college with my bf (about 30 - 40 mins) and walking all the way back.
I havent done any workout dvds this week like i said i was gonna but im gonna do one of them tonight


----------



## Patricia (Apr 10, 2008)

i guess it's not too bad if you treat yourself sometimes to a bar or chocolate or something, it's like a little prize hehe


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 10, 2008)

yeh its nice to have a treat but i had like 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol they were only little bars but still should of had none.. or 1


----------



## Brittni (Apr 10, 2008)

You should print out a picture of those bikinis you want and put it on your fridge. That'll do the trick. LOL.

Have you ever heard of Turbo Jam videos? Reminds me of something you'd like...very ab-defined focused...I'm probably ordering them tonight as I've heard good things about them and they look SO fun!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds like you're really doing well!  If you're looking to help boost your metabolism, then in lieu of the Hoodia (which I tried and didn't think worked all that well) try green tea.  I don't know about the UK, but you can find green tea in pill form or as different kinds of drinks.  I've laid off the pills, but I've been drinking Crystal Light Peach Mango Green Tea (it's their metabolism mix) and I also got Dr. Brandt's Pomegranate Water Booster (from Sephora).  The Dr. Brandt stuff was a little expensive (USD $35) but I use about 1/2 the amount it says since I like a weaker tea (one dropper in 16 oz. instead of one dropper per 8 oz.).  Anyway, I drink the stuff in the morning with my breakfast to give me a bit of a boost.  I think it's been helping, as I've lost weight, and I also think it's helped curb my appetite since I'm drinking so many fluids.  I just don't notice being so hungry.  One other final tip...I also drink a caffeinated drink while working out...which is also supposed to help boost metabolism and maximize your workout.  The stuff I drink is another Crystal Light.  It's Wild Strawberry (the energy mix) and I use 2 packets in 32 oz. of water.  Very tasty and keeps me nice and hydrated.

Well keep up the good work...you'll meet your goal in no time!!


----------



## adela88 (May 22, 2008)

ive been using these natural capsuals called slim a sleeps- theyre avialable from G&G which is like a health food store
Vitamins; Affordable, High Quality and High Strength Vitamins from G&G Vitamins (Made in England)

they are brilliant!
(ive lost 3 stone in the last year and abit)

what i  do is have a bowl of rice or couscous (both low in fat) so that fills me up till a few hours later when i need a fix,since the food wasnt that bad i can usually get away with having snacks throughout the day.


----------



## fafinette21 (May 29, 2008)

it's always hard to get on track to being healthy just because it's so much easier to do nothing! hope you're doing well with your goal. i think it's important not to get yourself down if you end up having a bad day or week. just think to yourself "i'll get back on track tomorrow/next week" and then make sure you stick to it. you're making the effort which is great!


----------

